# Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp (Insight Genesis)



## Zen-Master8 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

 ich würde für etwa 450€ an das oben genannte Model kommen von einem Kumpel, mit Geber Lowrance HDI + CHIRP Heckgeber 83/200 & 455/800 kHz. Erste Frage findet ihr den Preis gerechtfertigt? Ist ja auch schon etwas älter das Gerät, das Hook7 bekommt man neu mit Geber bereits für 600€.


 Ich fliege ca. 1x im Jahr an den Ebro und dort bekommt man nur Leihechos (Hook 3) und das ist mir zu klein. Außerdem mache ich noch paar mal im Jahr Kurztrips nach Bayern z.B. um vom Ruderboot auf Seen zu fischen. Das Echolot wird also Gelegentlich genutzt werden, nicht täglich im Einsatz. Keine Nordsee oder dergleichen, Tiefen über 100m werden also nie erreicht .

 Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Insight Genesis, habe hier nichts im Internet gefunden. Man kann sich ja mit dem Sonar die Karten erstellen, aber wie geht es weiter nach dem hochladen? Kann man sich die erstellte Karte auf das Echo laden und auch während dem fischen so detailliert abrufen wie im Internet mit Tiefenlinien etc. oder ruft man die Karte auf dem Smartphone z.b. ab? Ist es auch möglich die Karte von einem See aus dem Internet zu laden, an dem man noch nie war? Wenn man z.b. an einen neuen See geht, und sich davor die Karte aufs Echo lädt?

 Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## goldfisch12 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp (Insight Genesis)*

Das Gerät ist nagelneu mit Geber für 649€ zu bekommen. Es kommt jetzt auf das Alter an. Gebraucht und zwei Jahre alt und älter, wäre mir der Preis von 450€ zu hoch, er sollte rund 100€ niedriger liegen.


----------



## Zen-Master8 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp (Insight Genesis)*

Hm ich frage mich auch ob der Mehrpreis für ein Sidescan lohnenswert wäre für mich. Wie schätzt ihr den Mehrwert von einem Sidescan ein? Will nicht das ich mir eins mit Downscan kaufe und es dann bereue das ich nicht eins mit Sidescan gekauft habe 

 Danke


----------



## Forester FXT (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp (Insight Genesis)*

Also 450 ist schon hoch... 400 würde passen...  

Was willst du genau damit machen Sidescan ist schon Geil nur musst du das auch verstehen .. Bin selber gerade am lernen...#q#q#q

IG ist auch sowas... Es gibt von vielen Gewässern echt gute Karten ...  Du kannst sie hochladen und Teilen oder nur Privat benutzen.. Das ist dir Überlassen ....

Du bekommst nach dem Hochladen eine Email dort kannst du dann deine gefahrene Strecke und das Echolotbild in LIVE abspielen und eine Karte generieren nur für dich hat schon was...  

Aber wenn du 200 Euro drauf legst bist du bei einem Simrad Go 7 mit SD und Total Scan Geber..   

Ist halt ein hin und her...


----------



## goldfisch12 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp (Insight Genesis)*

Sidescan hat seine Vorzüge,vor allem bei der Frage : "Wo genau steht der Fisch in Bezug auf meine Bootposition?"
Jeder Flossenträger, den ich im 2-D oder Dowscan sehe, kann sich irgendwo im Abtastbereich des Gebers aufhalten. Nur im Sidescan kann ich seinen Standort genauer lokalisieren.

Ob das Sidescan nun den Mehrpreis bei einer Anschaffung wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Das genannte Simrad Go 7xse kostet mit dem Total Scan Geber z.Zt. 799,00€. Das ist für den Ausstattungsumfang günstig aber letztlich doppelt so viel wie ein gebrauchtes Elite 7chirp.

Wenn Du an dem Simrad interessiert bist, schau Dir doch mal den aktuellen Praxistest hier an.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich

p.s. Komme übrigens gerade aus Ludwigsburg, schönen Gruß dorthin


----------

